# twine in your cigar?



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

....I just lit up a cigar and the draw was a little rough...I was digging around the cap and pulled out this piece of string/cotton that was rolled into the cigar!! LOL Now that is a first for me!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I saw something on Stogie Review about 'prizes' in a cigar :lol: I think it was Brian Hewitt. He had some green plastic in his


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

wow an extra bonus...why can't I be so lucky??


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

crazy


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

So... that was probably from when they tied it to dry and cure it right? Seriously, I am wondering not patronizing anyone.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its called a filter crazy!! LOL


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Brian you may want to make sure there is no cotton also


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

What cigar was it?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> What cigar was it?


it was a cuan that I have been sitting on for a while.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Did it cost extra? lol


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Was it a CAO??:lol:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

No..lol it was a cuban I've had for a while...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

interesting.

good thing you found it before it burned. That would have been a nasty shock.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> No..lol it was a cuban I've had for a while...


 how was the smoke?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Not seen but a few sticks in my cegars--no problem with the draw and taste of the smoke--Just lucky I guess.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Looks like a tampon string....did the cigar have 'hints of blood'??


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> No..lol it was a cuban I've had for a while...


Dang you should have returned it and asked for another. HAHAHA


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Perhaps there is truth to the "rolled on the thighs of a virgin" saying...

Ya the thighs of a virgin on the rag (little string!)...sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

This is again something different than veins!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

SVB said:


> Perhaps there is truth to the "rolled on the thighs of a virgin" saying...
> 
> Ya the thighs of a virgin on the rag (little string!)...sorry, couldn't resist!


As always Sam beat me to the punch--LOL


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

smokinj said:


> how was the smoke?


smoked great after pulling the string out...LOL


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Brings a whole meaning to smoking a rope.....and you can even floss afterwards!!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, that is too weird...


----------

